# Wohin mit Meerestinte



## Edding8045 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Freunde der Schriftkunst.
Mal eine Frage um Schneegröbertinte zubekommen habe ich als nebenprodukt Meerestinte und das net zuwenig 
Was macht ihr mit dieser Tinte?
Was stellt ihr daraus her um es im AH zuverkaufen?

Ich habe Rüstungspergamente sowie Waffenpergamente hergestellt aber diese gehen leider nicht zu meiner befriedigung im AH weg. (rüstung ca. 9.99g und waffen für 19.99g) ich weiss nu nicht mehr was ich mit der tinte herstellen soll/kann.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (23. Dezember 2008)

Na ist doch ganz klar....stell glyphen her und hau sie ins ah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceterispar (24. Dezember 2008)

Am Besten nen Mix - nicht nur in Massen das Teuerste.

Im Schnitt mache ich mit Glypen aus den Meerestinten ca. 25 bis 30 g bei mehrmaligem Einstellen. Aber es lohnt sich gewaltig.


----------



## Cassaya (28. Dezember 2008)

also im mom. verbrauch ich die tinte hauptsächlich für rollen jeglicher art. allerdings fällt die tinte schnellöer an, als ich die verbrauchen kann XD


----------



## Morphes (20. Januar 2009)

Edding8045 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde der Schriftkunst.
> Mal eine Frage um Schneegröbertinte zubekommen habe ich als nebenprodukt Meerestinte und das net zuwenig
> Was macht ihr mit dieser Tinte?
> Was stellt ihr daraus her um es im AH zuverkaufen?
> ...



Inschriftenkunde

Jessica Kaufmann, eine neue Händlerin im Inschriftenkunde-Laden in Dalaran verkauft nun die meisten Tinten gegen den Preis einer Meerestinte. Für mehrere Töpfchen Meerestinte verkauft sie auch Schneegestöbertinte.

Quelle:http://wow.buffed.de/features/4103/aenderungen-an-den-berufen


----------



## Edding8045 (21. Januar 2009)

Morphes schrieb:


> Inschriftenkunde
> 
> Jessica Kaufmann, eine neue Händlerin im Inschriftenkunde-Laden in Dalaran verkauft nun die meisten Tinten gegen den Preis einer Meerestinte. Für mehrere Töpfchen Meerestinte verkauft sie auch Schneegestöbertinte.
> 
> Quelle:http://wow.buffed.de/features/4103/aenderungen-an-den-berufen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der post ist schon recht alt von mir und als ich den gemacht habe gabs diese info noch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin aber froh das dies eingeführt wurde ok man wird weniger für die kartensets bekommen aber die herstellung ist auch einfacher


----------

